# weird spots



## hgih (Feb 26, 2007)

hey everyone i need some help again my plants are showing gold spots on the fan leaves we just moved them from a home made hydro system to a aeroflo2 to speed up the veg the ph was about 5.9-6.4 room temps are about 67-79 rh is about 40-75 ppm is 400 water temps are about 73 we use an a+b 600w hps co2 is at about 1400ppm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> hey everyone i need some help again my plants are showing gold spots on the fan leaves we just moved them from a home made hydro system to a aeroflo2 to speed up the veg the ph was about 5.9-6.4 room temps are about 67-79 rh is about 40-75 ppm is 400 water temps are about 73 we use an a+b 600w hps co2 is at about 1400ppm


*Did ya check the underside of the leaves at all for bugs? *


----------



## hgih (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah we checked for bugs didnt see anything


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> yeah we checked for bugs didnt see anything


*OK. I asked because that almost looks like Spider Mite damage.   I'm not a hydro guy but i know someone who is. Stoney Bud where are you?  *


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> yeah we checked for bugs didnt see anything


did you check with magnification?...mites are teeny-tiny. Almost invisible to the nekked eye..


----------



## hgih (Feb 27, 2007)

ill check again when the lights turn on is a regualr 30x mag used to check trics good enough? thanks for all your help again everyone i love mp


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree. The damage showing as yellowing and yellow spots combined with the curling of the outer edges of the leaves, tells me you have mites.

Yikes! Get out the Mite swatter!

Just kiddin.

Do some surfing on google for "Mites Marijuana" without the quotes. You'll have a wealth of information about mites and their cure.

The ones you have prolly have two black dots on their backs. Less likely, but still possible is another kind that is red. With a good magnifier, you should be able to see them clearly. They hatch every three days or so, so if indeed you do have mites, you'll have lots more very soon. You need to get hoppin.

You'll find pages that refer to:

_Pyrethrum, __Cinnamite, Neem oil and other resolutions are called "Miticides". Pick the one that's most suitable to you. You CANNOT put these plants into flower until you have this under control._

_Good luck to you man!_

Here's a good hint for you; After coming in from outside, especially if you've been in a garden or through a field of weeds, change your clothes and shower before going into your grow area. Mites don't magically appear. Someone has carried them in from another plant.


----------



## hgih (Feb 28, 2007)

i checked again and i dont see anything should i spray them with neem oil as preventive precaution? does it do any damage to the plants? thanks again eveyone


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 28, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> i checked again and i dont see anything should i spray them with neem oil as preventive precaution? does it do any damage to the plants? thanks again eveyone


Yes, spray them anyway.

What are you doing for watering and nutes?


----------



## hgih (Feb 28, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, spray them anyway.
> 
> What are you doing for watering and nutes?



im using advanced nutrients sensi grow a+b still kinda underfeding them at about 410ppm thanks for your help again stony also the spots start out kinda gold if that can help anyone help me thanks


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at the underside of the leaves with some kind of magnification. Let us know if you see any.


----------



## hgih (Feb 28, 2007)

just checked again and nothing i dont see a thing


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 1, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> just checked again and nothing i dont see a thing


Hmmmmmm, well, the other factors that could cause such a severe reaction are severe water deprivation, extreme heat or a huge imbalance in nutes.

What nutes are you using, exactly what strength and how are you applying them?

Tell us about how you water the plants in detail.

Any heat problems? Even temporary.


----------



## hgih (Mar 1, 2007)

we are using advanced nutrients sensi grow 2 part mixed at about half strength at about 410ppm mixed in the res then phed to about 5.5 5.6 about once every 10 days or so 1400ppm-2000ppm of co2 but we lowered it to about 1100 to see if it has any affects i dont think it was water depervation or anything there in a aeroflo2 and before they they were in a home made topfeed with air stones no heat issues in the last week or so and the most it has ever got too was about 88 thanks again for all you input also the strain is ak-48 and they are about 5 weeks old


----------



## hgih (Mar 1, 2007)

just sprayed them with neem oil before the lights went out is there anything i should look for? like dead bugs around the plant? thanks


----------



## hgih (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html if you scroll down and look at ozone damage and mg def it kinda looks like what our plants look like what you think?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 1, 2007)

hgih said:
			
		

> http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html if you scroll down and look at ozone damage and mg def it kinda looks like what our plants look like what you think?


mg def passed my mind when I first looked at your plants. However, the severe cupping your leaves have would be a total loss of mg thru lockout or really bad nutes.

Chlorinated water will cause a mg lockout. Is yours?

I don't think I've ever had a plant do what yours are doing.

Per/gallon of solution, add a tablespoon of Epsom Salts to your reservoir and mix it well. If that's the problem, it should help with the next new growth and the progression of the problem on existing growth will cease within 24 hours. If this is the mg, it'll be the worst case of it I've ever seen.

Good luck man.


----------



## hgih (Mar 5, 2007)

we hit them with revive and toped off with some fresh water and the problem has seem to go away lots of new heathly growth kinda looks like were getting the claw now will post more pics u tonight thanks everyone again for the help


----------

